# Victory Wood Stove identification



## RePete (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a blower wood stove, the only marking on it is a plate on the door that says Victory.  It is a steel stove that absolutely cranks out the heat.  I can't seem to find any information on it.


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2012)

Can you post a picture or two of the stove? I think Hitzer made a coal stove called the Victory.


----------

